# Glaze for a Kahlua Bunt Cake



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I’m making this cake for my husband’s birthday. I am just wondering what kind of glaze would work for this cake. I have been told that it can’t be a chocolate glaze though. I know, the man is CRAZY.

He was thinking a raspberry glaze with Vodka. So what do you guys think?

TIA,
Kelley

Kahlua Bundt Cake

Yellow Cake mix
4 eggs1/2 cup oil
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup Kahlua
1 4 oz. plg. chocolae pudding mix
1 8 oz pkg. cream cheese
( cook and surve type )

Preheat oven to 350F. Mix together all ingenious in a large bowl and pour in to bandt pan. Bake for 60 minutes.


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

I would go with a dessert syrup (simple syrup equal parts sugar & water) with Kahlua in the syrup, brush over cake.
Or Creme d' Cocoa with powdered sugar glaze, Pina' Colada dessert syrup.
There are probably quite a few more I will think of after I post this, 

Joan


----------



## sucrechef (Sep 1, 2005)

How about a warm caramel drizzle?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Kelly,
At the bakery, I make an extra 1/2 cup Kahlua syrup per cake. When it's finished baking, I take a dowel and punch 10-12 holes around the cake before it is turned out. I then pour the 1/2 cup syrup over the cake so it soaks in. After a time I turn out the bundt, add more 6X sugar as to thicken up the syrup into a glaze consistancy and glaze the cake.
For home I might even go a little extra syrup. 
Just another version.
pan
ps, I don't think I would mix liquors.(vodka). I like the caramel suggestion also.
Happy Birthday to your husband
Kelly, I forgot to mention, If you decide to soak, you might want to turn the bundt out and then back into the pan so it does not stick


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks so much for all of your wonderful ideas that you gave me.

Pan - You always have the coolest of ideas.:bounce: I need to know how to make that Kahlua syrup. That sounds so gosh darn yummy. I should probably start to take some baking classes seeing that it is what I love to do. I feel a little self conscious about it because of some difficulties that I have. So I hope that you don’t mind my newbie type questions.. 

Thanks,
Kelley


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Here I thought it would be interesting to pair something with the coffee flavor as in the caramel (that other's suggested), but what about some kind of irish cream type glaze to go with the coffee? Maybe make a type of irish coffee flavor combination?


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

The Irish Cream idea sounds really awesome too. In fact, everybody has had such wonderfull suggestions. Thanks so much to all of you.:smiles:


----------

